# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: Symbian Image

## محمدامین شریفی

خسته نباشید اساتید.
آیا کسی Image سیمبیان را روی برد ،پورت کرده؟
ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کنه،خیلی کارم گیر است.

----------

